# Kernel 4.2.0, issue with no module AMDGPU

## stormiasty

Hello

Some days ago, I compile my new kernel 4.2.0 and I found a new problem:

Module is compiled as module

```

    12.541] (EE) Failed to load module "amdgpu" (module does not exist, 0)

[    12.541] (EE) No drivers available.

[    12.541] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    12.541] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    12.542] (EE) 

```

But:

```

# find /lib/modules/ -name "amdgpu*"

/lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu

/lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko

```

My .config for kernel:

```

...

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=m

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK=y

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR=y

...

```

Maybe lack of firmware? But:

```

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_mc2.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_smc.bin

...

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_smc.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_rlc.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_pfp.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_me.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_mc.bin

/lib/firmware/radeon/pitcairn_ce.bin

```

Any suggest what can be wrong?

----------

## Tony0945

Did you forget to install the new kernel?  You'd be surprised how often that happens.

What happens when you run "modprobe -vv amdgpu" ?

----------

## stormiasty

Hi, thank you for reply

```

modprobe: INFO: custom logging function 0x409c80

insmod /lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_kms_helper.ko 

insmod /lib/modules/4.2.0/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko 

modprobe: INFO: context 0x228f290 released

```

And yes, after each compile, I manually install kernel on /boot of another Linux distro (Mint as backup)

Module amdgpu.ko has inserted, but Xs don't started with same error like previous: "no screens found".

----------

## stormiasty

I found something new:

```

*  sys-firmware/amdgpu-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20150803

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 719 KiB

      Homepage:      http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/

      Description:   Microcode for V.Islands Radeon GPUs and APUs

      License:       radeon-ucode

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu [ Masked ]                                                                                                                                                                                                  

      Latest version available: 9999                                                                                                                                                                                                         

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]                                                                                                                                                                                            

      Size of files: 0 KiB                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/                                                                                                                                                                                            

      Description:   Accelerated Open Source driver for AMDGPU cards                                                                                                                                                                         

      License:       MIT                                       

```

Unmasked, trying compile...

Unsuccesfull:

http://pastebin.com/jM1p745u

What is it: "gbm"?

----------

## Tony0945

Whatever it is, it's installed by mesa. It should have been a requirement in the ebuild.  What is the result of "emerge -pv mesa"? I have mesa installed with a default gbm flag, but I don't know what is.

```
gentoo linux # emerge -pv mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1::gentoo  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

I find that after messing with X related packages it's good to run "emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)" although that's not supposed to be needed any more with the later versions of portage.

----------

## stormiasty

Hi again

I add amdgpu to section VIDEO_CARDS and recompiel some packages, and next use yours command to recompile anothers.

But this doesn't help, and I found cause:

```

[    98.574] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon chipsets: BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,

        KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,

        HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, TOPAZ, TOPAZ,

        TOPAZ, TOPAZ, TOPAZ, TONGA, TONGA, TONGA, TONGA, TONGA, TONGA, TONGA,

        TONGA, TONGA, CARRIZO, CARRIZO, CARRIZO, CARRIZO, CARRIZO, FIJI

...

[    98.579] (EE) No devices detected.

[    98.579] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    98.579] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    98.579] (EE) 

```

There is no entry to PITCAIRN...  :Sad: 

So - I need tow ait to next kernel version and maybe there will be driver to my graphic card.

Anyway - thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony0945

Take a look at this page: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon  It indicates PITCAIRN is supported, possibly in unstable branch. If there isn't a kernel driver in ofgficial kernel, you might still be able to build one outside the kernel. I had to do that for a long time with the R8139 ethernet driver.

----------

## s4e8

pitcairin use the old radeon.ko driver, not amdgpu.ko.

----------

## ulenrich

Upstream the testing of coming kernel stable 4.2.1 shows six drm-amdgpu patches in the git queue of GKH. 

Just saying ...

----------

## stormiasty

Hi

I change driver to radeon. I must compile frame buffer support to see console, but its working now, but...

Another issue - I have 2 monitors (Dell P2414H both), but on this driver, I see screen only on one of those. (DisplayPort).

When I try to change something in KDE systemsettings, I see:

http://images69.fotosik.pl/1187/291e7d03d3391a46.jpg

In logs of X I see that xinerama is loading without any problems.

Strange for me is that review of desktops show about 1.5x width Full HD screen, not 2 monitors.

What I need to do to back to 2 monitors?

----------

